# New build, computer starts but black screen?



## Abstand

Hello everyone, I really hope you all can help me.

I am working on a new build, I have everything put together and all the cables etc connected. The computer turns on (fans spin/LEDs come on) but I only get a black screen, no POST beep or anything. I need to know what could possibly be the problem. I don't even get an error beep at all, I am suspecting the motherboard is faulty, but I still get a red LED on the motherboard and the CPU Fan even turns on?

I have tried booting with no RAM or HDD installing. I double, even triple checked the integrity of the connections (8pin cpu power 24pin P1 connector etc). Here are the components im using:

Motherboard: Asus MB P8Z68-V LE Core i7 i5 i3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3 PCIE HDMI DVI SATA USB RTL (P8Z68-V LE ) 

Infonec Computers - Computer parts Canada, PC Components, laptop computers, motherboards, processors, CPUs and much more : Asus MB P8Z68-V LE Core i7 i5 i3 LGA1155 Z68 DDR3 PCIE HDMI DVI SATA USB RTL

CPU: Intel BOX CORE I5 2500K 3.30GHZ4C 4T 6M S1155 TB ULKD (BX80623I52500K)

Infonec Computers - Computer parts Canada, PC Components, laptop computers, motherboards, processors, CPUs and much more : Intel BOX CORE I5 2500K 3.30GHZ4C 4T 6M S1155 TB ULKD

RAM: Kingston HyperX - Memory - 6 GB : 3 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.65 V - unbuffered - non-ECC (KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX)

Infonec Computers - Computer parts Canada, PC Components, laptop computers, motherboards, processors, CPUs and much more : Kingston HyperX - Memory - 6 GB : 3 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-pin - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.65 V - unbuffered - non-ECC

HDD: Seagate HDD ST500DM002 500GB S3 DS 7200rpm 16MB 6Gb/s Bare Drive (ST500DM002) 

Infonec Computers - Computer parts Canada, PC Components, laptop computers, motherboards, processors, CPUs and much more : Seagate HDD ST500DM002 500GB S3 DS 7200rpm 16MB 6Gb/s Bare Drive

PSU: CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus 600W Power Supply (RS600-PCAR-E3)

Infonec Computers - Computer parts Canada, PC Components, laptop computers, motherboards, processors, CPUs and much more : CoolerMaster eXtreme Power Plus 600W Power Supply


I would be happy to provide any more information needed. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## XZanE

The first thing I do when I get a black screen is pull all i mean all parts off and rebuild the machine again.

9/10 i find that I missed a cable connecting it along the way.


----------



## MPR

Abstand said:


> I am suspecting the motherboard is faulty, but *I still get a red LED* on the motherboard


Refer to page 2-18 of your manual. Your motherboard has several POST state LEDs, which light to indicate specific problems. Which LED (DRAM, VGA, CPU, Boot Device) is red?

Did you remember to plug in the 8-pin EATX12V connector into the header located near the CPU and the PCIe power connectors (usually two 6 or 8-pin) for your video card?

The best way to isolate a faulty component would be to disassemble your computer and bench test as described here.


----------



## Tyree

Did you get the no RAM beep code from the Mobo speaker when you attempted to boot with no RAM installed?
As should be done with all new builds, test on the bench precisely as outlined below.
Note: Once the PC is up and running, you'll want to use two sticks of RAM. Your Mobo is Dual Channel so using the odd (3rd) stick puts you in Single Channel Mode and performance suffers.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

